# Kindle vs. Nook Comparison



## sports1691 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking at different aspects of each to compare them overall.

http://bookstove.com/book-talk/kindle-vs-nook/


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

What the author was saying made no sense to me until it later mentioned that it was a comparison to the Nook Color. 

For me it's like comparing apples and oranges.  Both are fruit but for totally different taste buds. 

A better comparison would've been to the Nook Touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Boston said:


> What the author was saying made no sense to me until it later mentioned that it was a comparison to the Nook Color.
> 
> For me it's like comparing apples and oranges. Both are fruit but for totally different taste buds.
> 
> A better comparison would've been to the Nook Touch.


I agree. . .and it's not like it's an old article -- it's natural to assume that it was comparing to the newest nook when it's dated currently. I actually think it's comparing to the original nook. Further, they mention lending as giving nook the edge but Kindle has had that for nearly a year. . . .I think, though dated June 18, the article is based on a similar analysis I saw when the newest versions were the original nook and the K2.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

No, he's definitely comparing to the Nook Color - 7" screen.  I actually called him on comparing apples to oranges in the comments (yep, I'm Emily) - and he said he hasn't used an eInk Nook so couldn't accurately compare the "feel and how it actually works".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So I finally had the opportunity to play with a nook some at a B&N today. . . . .it's a slick little device.  Emphasis on 'little' -- it seems tiny compared to the K3.  Almost too small, I'm thinking, but that's pretty subjective.  

It was fairly intuitive. . . .there were only a couple of times I couldn't figure out how to make it do what I wanted it to . . . .it involved touching the screen and once I knew that I had it sorted.  It has seven sizes of font and about 5 different styles.

The screen seemed as clear as the Kindle screen; my impression is that the fonts for the main screens are thinner on the nook, which makes them look really sharp, but I wonder if it would make them more difficult to read if there's not great lighting.

I specifically looked for finger prints.  You can kind of see them but they're not anywhere as obvious and annoying as on a back lit device.  The touch screen is quite responsive and, for me, didn't seem to cause any less clarity.

The girl who was there to talk to folks was very enthusiastic.  I had made it clear that I had had a Kindle for 3 years so wasn't likely to buy but was curious about how it stacked up. She seemed as interested in whether the Kindle had similar features so as she listed stuff on the nook I'd tell her about the Kindle.  They're really emphasizing that it's a READER . . .not a tablet or anything like that -- it's for reading with no distractions.

Anyway, it's a nice device.  If I was just now looking for a reader it would be very tempting.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

That was pretty much my take on the new Nook too, Ann.  Way easier and more intuitive to navigate around it than the original Nook.  Looked for fingerprints (it being a demo model) and they were there but not noticeable when in reading position - I had to tilt it to find them.  I too thought it came close to being too small, but it wasn't quite there - think that helps explain the wide frame, though - any smaller and it would've been too small.  I liked it.  A lot.  But no more B&N for me - I read enough on the Nook message boards to know I'm sticking with Amazon's customer service.  And it sounds like some of the folks trading their original Nooks for the new ones are going to have to start from scratch building their "bookshelves" (collections) - haven't heard from any yet, but one guy says his wife's original Nook had the glitch with the new software update and was told she'd have to totally rebuild her shelves.  Still waiting for someone who's upgrading to the Touch from the original to confirm that though.


----------



## Mycopsycho (Jan 17, 2011)

Last week I bought a Nook 2 Touch so have been using it in place of my Kindle 3 this past week. I like it *a lot*. I had done considerable research so using it was easy. I also have an Android touch phone so that helps. The clarity is every bit as good as the Kindle 3 and the size hasn't been an issue since I can easily grasp the sides of the beazle and not worry about turning a page. The buttons on the beazle have to be pressed pretty hard. Page turning is quick and easy. Accessing the menu for the fonts, etc. is very simple. Finally I can order books from my device. I just didn't on the Kindle 3 because typing on it was such a PITA. Long press on a word in the text and a menu pops up that lets you had a note or highlight or look up the word in the onboard dictionary. With the ePUB format a much wider range of books has opened up and I have been exploring numerous free books sites. I do miss the Amazon purchasing experience and some prices on Amazon are substantially less than at B&N. This is the downside. I probably would have stayed with the Kindle 3 but I find the technology just way behind the curve. BTW, having a micro-SD card on my Nook Touch is also a very big plus. I may keep my Kindle 3 and my Amazon account for it just to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Mycopsycho said:


> I may keep my Kindle 3 and my Amazon account for it just to have the best of both worlds.


I'm sure I'm not the only one who would be thrilled if a 3rd party developed an "e-ink tablet" that could run the e-reader apps for several different companies. Then we would no longer have to choose.

This could theoretically be done with a rooted nook ST; but it would be nice to have something more legitimate...and it _might_ even create competition in the e-book market to lower the prices of the non-agency model books.


----------



## mrockzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

I have used both , In some features Kindle out stands nook and in some nook out stand kindle , but if you ask my preference , i'll always go with Kindle  all time fav...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

dbeman said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who would be thrilled if a 3rd party developed an "e-ink tablet" that could run the e-reader apps for several different companies. Then we would no longer have to choose.
> 
> This could theoretically be done with a rooted nook ST; but it would be nice to have something more legitimate...and it _might_ even create competition in the e-book market to lower the prices of the non-agency model books.


I've had the same thought - wish someone would get on that! Maybe with a 7" screen. Non-agency-model books are already the only place there is competition - Kobo with their occasional coupons, Amazon generally still winning that price "war" (aside from coupons).


----------

